# setting up Outlook email on iPad



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm asking this for my husband, and I'm woefully ignorant, so if I get a bit wrong, I apologize in advance.    We are considering the purchase of an iPad for a trip to Europe.  My husband uses Outlook.  I searched around and found instructions for setting up email via a Microsoft Exchange Server, which my husband said Outlook is.  Can anyone comment on if this works well?  We will be doing a lot of travel via bus.  His hope is to be able to download his emails via wifi at the hotel and then access them while traveling without a connection.  The information that I found that mentions Outlook specifically was only for web-based which will not work in this scenario.

On another note, if anyone has information on short-term plans for mobile wifi in Europe (Spain, Portugal), we would be interested.  Many thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There are apps that you download for Outllook webmail. I looked at them, but found it was easier to setup a gmail account and just have my emails forwarded to it. You usually can go to your email Internet provider site and forward from there. I have mine forwarded but not removed so that I can download with outlook on my home computer.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have my work exchange mail downloaded directly to the ipad email client.  Not sure what that is.  I use Outlook at work, but just the ipad email.  It's a snap to set up to get your exchange email downloaded to your ipad.  Not sure if that is what you are looking for or not.  No need for Outlook on the ipad.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the comments.  We decided to take the plunge and have returned home with his and hers iPads.    Needed to grab them while in stock.  Mine was set up while in the store, and my husband is in the process of figuring out all the settings, and we'll get that set up tonight.  Looking forward to iPad ownership.  I've already been getting lessons from my kids and now have been kicked off by them.


----------

